

Microsoft's Ballmer: MSFT will acquire 20 companies a year - brett
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/18/microsofts-ballmer-msft-will-acquire-20-companies-a-year/

======
choward93
We all know what this means, approach them at the end of their fiscal year
when they haven't made enough acquisitions to meet their annual quota.
Guaranteed buyout :P

------
andreyf
Sounds silly... Why would you throw out a number like that? Is he trying to
impress investors?

------
leovernazza
Adquisition competence is always good for all of us :)

------
joshwa
from a USV analyst at web2.0:

<http://twitter.com/andrewparker/statuses/345733572>

------
mynameishere
Nice picture of Ballmer there.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug4c2mqlE_0>

